
Ask HN: Does a Hacker-friendly CRM exist? - benrahn
As far as I can tell everyone (esp. hackers) hate CRM systems.  Can you find one we won't hate?<p>Here's what we're looking for:<p><pre><code>  1. A strong API and flexible data model that will let us:
     - Create and update records with events and data from 
       our production system.
     - Pull records, events, and aggregate statistics stored
       in the CRM.
     - Export all data and get out if we hate it.

  2.  A web-based interface that makes it a pleasure to 
      interact with the stored records, events, and aggregate 
      statistics.

  3. Seamless integration with Gmail
     - We use Gmail as our primary sales and support channel.     
       Without taking any explicit action, the CRM should 
       consume those messages so that emails become    
       associated with the appropriate customer &#38; contact    
       records.
     - We should also be able to forward email to the system 
       (e.g. from personal email accounts) and get those 
       emails associated as well.

  4. Many-to-many associations between people and customers,
     i.e.:
     - I will correspond with multiple people at a given 
       company using our product; I should be able to see 
       those interactions in one place.
     - Some people may be associated with multiple customers, 
       perhaps because they have changed jobs or because they 
       are consultants serving multiple clients.

  5. Customizable deal stages
     - Again, set a customer's stage via API.
     - Aggregate view of sales pipeline.

  6. MOST IMPORTANT: MINIMIZE FRUSTRATION
     - Won't make an engineering-heavy team punch the walls 
       and demand to build their own.
     - Won't require duplicate entry between CRM and other
       systems.
     - Won't require lots of time servicing the damn thing.
</code></pre>
Thanks!
======
tajur
Not completely biased view here but do give Pipedrive a try indeed -
<http://pipedrive.com> . It covers most of the points you raised, and as an
insider I can tell you the few remaining requirements you raised are being
worked on and will be available later this year. Use 'hackernews' as promo
code (or enter it later via Plans/Billing page if you've already signed up for
a trial).

------
gadders
I like CapsuleCRM. Not sure if it meets all your requirements, but might be
worh a look.

------
GFischer
At the very least, you're giving someone food to solve your pain :) . Any
volunteers for a CRM startup? :)

I haven't tried any CRM, but are the industry standard ones so bad? (SugarCRM,
Salesforce)

------
dlf
Pipedrive should fit the bill pretty well.
<https://developers.pipedrive.com/v1>

